# Charter in January?



## BreadMan (Aug 20, 2008)

Anyone doing charters in January?
I'm only interested in an offshore-ish charter, and realize that it may be chilly- 



Any suggestions or ideas?


Thanks


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

Hard to find a day in January that is calm enough to go offshore.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Generally, you are right, it is going to be very chilly in Jan, unless a weather window opens. To book this far out, I am sure you can find several, that does not mean it will happen. Have a back up plan, like Joe Pattis


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

I fish year round. 850-585-9436


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

Tim Cline of Recess Fishing Charters (posts here on occasion). Awesome guide that will give you a great trip. Super nice guy as well.


----------



## BreadMan (Aug 20, 2008)

Thanks all, Joe Pattis is always a good backup!


----------



## yukondog (Feb 12, 2013)

I have used Joe Pattis more than once on one of my "fishing trips" and boy have i caught some big ones there.:thumbup:


----------

